# When's the last time you had sex?



## Strength

:kiss


----------



## RX2000

The day I left Mexico. 

Hopefully my wife will be here within a month or so, and we can end this dry spell.


----------



## Drella

I'm a female virgin. :blush


----------



## James of Maine

Three nights ago. :cig


----------



## Lyric Suite

What is sex?


----------



## pyramidsong

2 weeks ago.


----------



## Disintegrate

----


----------



## clenched_fist

_Last night._ :cig


----------



## Noca

2 weeks ago


----------



## estse

:haha 

:dead


----------



## millenniumman75

****Thread Lock Watch****
This is going to turn into a comparison "I get some so I'm a man/woman thread" - I am in the most popular group, though - male virgin.
Lyric Suite has the same question I have been posing for years.


----------



## Laura

...


----------



## Buerhle

Laura said:


> clenched_fist said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Last night._ :cig
> 
> 
> 
> :ditto
Click to expand...

 :ditto


----------



## BeNice

Early April, 2005.


----------



## Bon

With a partner? :con :con


----------



## Drella

realspark said:


> With a partner? :con :con


Oh... you totally went there.


----------



## better days

early this morning


----------



## Vincenzo

6 weeks agoish. As always I'm assuming a debt of gratitude to her childhood uncle.


----------



## WineKitty

Two days ago.


----------



## Meee

:|


----------



## Zephyr

Only 71 votes as I write this, yet you can already see definite patterns emerging...


----------



## clenched_fist

realspark said:


> With a partner? :con :con


:lol 
_Yep._ :yes



millenniumman75 said:


> This is going to turn into a comparison "I get some so I'm a man/woman thread"


_I don't think that. :no I just answered the question. 

If anything, it'll turn into a "If you get some, you must not have sa" thread._


----------



## odun

better days said:


> early this morning


technically i think that is correct in my case as well.


----------



## estse

clenched_fist said:


> _If anything, it'll turn into a "If you get some, you must not have sa" thread._


Exactly. There seem to be currently about 34 SA fakers who've voted already. :lol

Hypocrites. :|


----------



## WhaDaHeo

Holy geezus. Everyone is gettin action. How can you have SA then?


----------



## Vincenzo

Quite. Everyone who has ever engaged in coitus is an unprecedented social success.


----------



## slurpazillia

---


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky

6 months to 1 year ago

I've had other opportunities since then, but I blew them off because I was chasing after this one girl I really liked for months who apparently wasn't on the same page as me. but i guess thats what you get when you put all your eggs in one basket.
im sorta turned off from relationships after that situation too so itll probably be awhile before it happens again. but who knows.


----------



## James of Maine

By sheer grace of dumb luck, I'm married--- a relationship that developed when my SA and other issues were "in remission" for a very brief period (long, long backstory). So it's an opportunity turned duty/obligation/chore type of deal. (okay, maybe _chore _is too cynical). I don't get it a lot... my libido has been shot most of the time in recent years, and frequency is 2-3 times a month at the most.


----------



## Lonelyguy

I'm part of the majority on this poll and likely to stay that way forever.


----------



## VelvetElvis

Interesting how there's very few "in-betweens"-it's either all or nothing. Why is that?


----------



## millenniumman75

Lonelyguy said:


> I'm part of the majority on this poll and likely to stay that way forever.


Eh, I doubt it. I am always hopeful for myself, anyway.
*high fives Lonelyguy*


----------



## workman

VelvetElvis said:


> Interesting how there's very few "in-betweens"-it's either all or nothing. Why is that?


That is strange.


----------



## instil

VelvetElvis said:


> Interesting how there's very few "in-betweens"-it's either all or nothing. Why is that?


beat me to it. Before i voted I guessed the biggest groups were going to be 'very recently' and 'never'
Im the only 3-6 monther...but ill have some company once i graduate to the 6 months to a year group, its just a waiting game. And actually, these new meds have wiped out my sex drive totally, so it might be a while unless im doing someone a favor :b Im not trying or even concerned with it right now.

Some of those last night people shouldnt count if they are married, they dont have to earn it.


----------



## Roberto

never, unless you count 'internet sex' with strange women from asian countries. :doh


----------



## Nyx

Does dream sex count?


----------



## instil

Nyx said:


> Does dream sex count?


ive had dreams like that about a crush i'd have at that time, and would be soooo happy that we finally were getting together, life isnt so bad. Then i wake up and im like 'Noooooooooooooooo!' and try to go back to sleep for a few more hours of fantasy world.

since it doesnt count though, whats your vote


----------



## millenniumman75

instil said:


> VelvetElvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how there's very few "in-betweens"-it's either all or nothing. Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those last night people shouldnt count if they are married, they dont have to earn it.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's right! :wife
If you're single and you know it, send a *raspberries* :b :lol


----------



## starblob

October 2004 - almost 2 years ago :fall i miss it.


----------



## Nae

realspark said:


> With a partner? :con :con


hahaha



workman said:


> VelvetElvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how there's very few "in-betweens"-it's either all or nothing. Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> That is strange.
Click to expand...

I am going to guess A) The majority having sex regularly are in some sort of relationship. B) Those that aren't in a relationship will tend to be on the other end of the spectrum because of various interpersonal problems (s.a. or other..) simple because the board we are on is a support group.


----------



## Zephyr

VelvetElvis said:


> Interesting how there's very few "in-betweens"-it's either all or nothing. Why is that?


That's the pattern I was alluding to earlier. It's funny how there're two major groups...recently, and never. And in the 'never' group, the virgins, you can subdivide into the males and females, where the former currently outnumber the latter by a 2:1 ratio. That part's no surprise.



> Holy geezus. Everyone is gettin action. How can you have SA then?


It's a paradox all right.


----------



## pyramidsong

WhaDaHeo said:


> Holy geezus. Everyone is gettin action. How can you have SA then?


Copious amounts of alcohol lower one's inhibitions. Er, I've heard. :blush


----------



## VelvetElvis

pyramidsong said:


> WhaDaHeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy geezus. Everyone is gettin action. How can you have SA then?
> 
> 
> 
> Copious amounts of alcohol lower one's inhibitions.
Click to expand...

As well as one's standards.


----------



## mayblue

Almost three years ago. :sigh


----------



## parker

last october :cig


----------



## Scrub-Zero

i'm in the 3 to 6 years range...not saying more than that :hide :cry


----------



## SAgirl

2 months ago. End of July 2006.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake

It was in April of 2006. So it was 5 months ago.


----------



## Whimsy

Never and I'd like to keep it that way for a while... :cig


----------



## Noca

This has gotta be the most voted on poll in SAS history.


----------



## instil

turned some down last night at 2am cause i was comfortable in my bed already, watching TV, and didnt want to get up,shower, get changed,drive over,etc.

i could get by alright even if i slipped into the 1-2 years category. But 2 to 3, or 3 to 6, or over6!!!!!!! i couldnt handle that physically nor psychologically. If it was 3 years or more since i last had sex, I'd almost rather be a virgin....at least i wouldnt know what i was missing, it would all be speculation


----------



## scairy

I find it quite interesting that more virgin guys responded to this poll then women. This is strange as societal pressures tend to want women to have minimal sexual partners and men are supposed to have more. Maybe this hints at an SA guy having a slightly harder time being in or finding a relationship.


----------



## scairy

instil said:


> turned some down last night at 2am cause i was comfortable in my bed already, watching TV, and didnt want to get up,shower, get changed,drive over,etc.
> 
> i could get by alright even if i slipped into the 1-2 years category. But 2 to 3, or 3 to 6, or over6!!!!!!! i couldnt handle that physically nor psychologically. If it was 3 years or more since i last had sex, I'd almost rather be a virgin....at least i wouldnt know what i was missing, it would all be speculation


I guess this means I'm in the best scenario right now. My desire in this category is very low right now. Very nice. Now if I could just figure out how to not make awkward eye contact and figure out how long a normal person makes eye contact and what you are supposed to look at when you look away, lol. Example, at the gym there were these two ladies on cardio machines as I come in from outside. Both are looking straight ahead which happens to be where the door entry is. Both look at me and it's as if they expect me to smile at them or something. I feel strange as they aren't breaking eye contact. So I look away and as I continue to head in their direction zoning out towards the ground and other machines until I get passed them. It's like I feel I have to look past people or act as if I'm focussing elsewhere. What do normal people do in these cases? Why is it that I never learned how to react normal when people's eyes meet mine?


----------



## instil

well,you could walk in and try not to catch anyones eyes, and just walk to where you are going. 
If right when you walk in,you make eye contact with 1/2 people, just smile and nod. Then break eye contact and head towards where you are going.
But,like your situation,li would have smiled at them when they saw me walk in,then as i got closer, and close enough that im passing them, say hey, is this good for burning calories?
If you walk in staring at the ground, not looking into peoples faces, then trying the rest of the time your there to not make eye contact with anyone....some perceptive individuals might pick up on it and study your actions every time they see you there. 
No need for small talk, just hello, hi,,,,, typical girl greeting to a girl who is a stranger. Guys would say different stuff


----------



## mserychic

2 weeks ago :cig


----------



## jenkydora

3 evenings ago


----------



## IndigoGirl

I'm a 'V' for virgin...girl.


----------



## Chameleon

I am in the 1-2 year range...


----------



## alex989

Male virgin.


----------



## scairy

instil said:


> well,you could walk in and try not to catch anyones eyes, and just walk to where you are going.
> If right when you walk in,you make eye contact with 1/2 people, just smile and nod. Then break eye contact and head towards where you are going.
> But,like your situation,li would have smiled at them when they saw me walk in,then as i got closer, and close enough that im passing them, say hey, is this good for burning calories?
> If you walk in staring at the ground, not looking into peoples faces, then trying the rest of the time your there to not make eye contact with anyone....some perceptive individuals might pick up on it and study your actions every time they see you there.
> No need for small talk, just hello, hi,,,,, typical girl greeting to a girl who is a stranger. Guys would say different stuff


Yeah I never smile at people. I feel like it will look fake because I'm forcing it making it look strange. But I'm so happy. This is the best I've ever felt when it comes to having zero desire. Now I'll have to improve on eye contact with people and the anxiety thing. This feels so good. Maybe it's the supplements I'm taking or just a temporary chemical change in my body. But I feel like I've been freed of the uncontrollable desires created by testosterone. I hope I figure out what I've changed to achieve this before this feeling goes away.


----------



## Classified

I'm kind of surprised at the ratio of virgin guys to virgin girls and the ratio of experienced people vs. inexperienced ones. I always assumed that everyone else was having sex except me (and a bunch of other guys like me).

Right now there are 59 people who have had sex (and are lying about having SA  :kma ) and 77 people (50 guys : 27 girls) who haven't had sex. I would have thought that ratio would have been 50 : 5. On this other board I post on, it seems like these girls come on there wondering why they can't find a guy, then one month later they meet the perfect guy, the next month she is asking questions about sex, and then two or three months later they are wondering about wedding stuff. The guys all post questions about 'What do I talk about on a first date?" Does it matter how many times a week I call?" "Do I sound desperate and needy?"...


----------



## spb123

3 minutes ago :cig


----------



## pyramidsong

You get on the computer three minutes after sex?! Wow, that's......efficient.


----------



## Equisgurl

:lol

neva... and prefer to stay that way, for a while. The whole concept of sex frightens me.


----------



## whiteclouds

Female virgin.


----------



## millenniumman75

anonymid said:


> spb123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 minutes ago :cig
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, you beat my answer by 17 minutes. You are the new "winner" of this thread.
Click to expand...

Hey, repeat posters go under the married category! :wife
It doesn't count!  :lol


----------



## shelly

virgin.


----------



## spb123

Dont worry Anoymid...your still the winner. I had imagined I had sex three minutes ago but that doesn't count.


----------



## scairy

Classified said:


> I'm kind of surprised at the ratio of virgin guys to virgin girls and the ratio of experienced people vs. inexperienced ones. I always assumed that everyone else was having sex except me (and a bunch of other guys like me).
> 
> Right now there are 59 people who have had sex (and are lying about having SA  :kma ) and 77 people (50 guys : 27 girls) who haven't had sex. I would have thought that ratio would have been 50 : 5. On this other board I post on, it seems like these girls come on there wondering why they can't find a guy, then one month later they meet the perfect guy, the next month she is asking questions about sex, and then two or three months later they are wondering about wedding stuff. The guys all post questions about 'What do I talk about on a first date?" Does it matter how many times a week I call?" "Do I sound desperate and needy?"...


I thought the samething. Very interesting finding.


----------



## Amocholes

Try to remember that having SA does not stop everyone from having sex. People get anxious in different situations. For some it is being in the middle of a large group or walking down the middle of a mall. For others it is the close personal interaction needed to talk to an individual.


----------



## Futures

Classified said:


> I'm kind of surprised at the ratio of virgin guys to virgin girls...


I'm not suprised at all, to be honest.


----------



## Thunder

Futures said:


> Classified said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of surprised at the ratio of virgin guys to virgin girls...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not suprised at all, to be honest.
Click to expand...

Could just be there's more men here than women.


----------



## Amocholes

Thunder said:


> Futures said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classified said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of surprised at the ratio of virgin guys to virgin girls...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not suprised at all, to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could just be there's more men here than women.
Click to expand...

I like it that way! :evil


----------



## idonthave_SA

> The whole concept of sex frightens me.


I thank God for that...
Because sex is not intended to be sex...
Because we should make love with the
one we are in love with, and stay with
that person til death.
The profound love leads us to want
intimacy with that person, and it could be after
more than a year...

The term "Having sex" supposes that we are gonna have many 
sex partners, and is the opposite... our sex drive leads
us to want a partner, and we want... sex

I thank GOd for that, because it is a barrier against sin, and
when you will have enough intimacy with the one you love, 
you should not be frightened anymore.


----------



## Restless Mind

Last month.


----------



## Carbon Breather

Futures said:


> Classified said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of surprised at the ratio of virgin guys to virgin girls...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not suprised at all, to be honest.
Click to expand...

Me neither. I mean, how often do guys get asked out on dates ........


----------



## Drella

yeah, I'm not surprised.


----------



## idonthave_SA

Harder for SA guys, since they have to do the first steps to date girls usually...
And often they just can't


----------



## Futures

Thunder said:


> Futures said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classified said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of surprised at the ratio of virgin guys to virgin girls...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not suprised at all, to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could just be there's more men here than women.
Click to expand...

Yeah that seems quite possible. But if the group that had sex in the last month can be broken down even further by male or female, I bet 2/3 would be female.


----------



## RX2000

idonthave_SA said:


> I thank God for that...
> Because sex is not intended to be sex...
> Because we should make love with the
> one we are in love with, and stay with
> that person til death.
> The profound love leads us to want
> intimacy with that person, and it could be after
> more than a year...
> 
> The term "Having sex" supposes that we are gonna have many
> sex partners, and is the opposite... our sex drive leads
> us to want a partner, and we want... sex
> 
> I thank GOd for that, because it is a barrier against sin, and
> when you will have enough intimacy with the one you love,
> you should not be frightened anymore.


 :agree


----------



## instil

idonthave_SA said:


> The whole concept of sex frightens me.
> 
> 
> 
> I thank God for that...
> Because sex is not intended to be sex...
> Because we should make love with the
> one we are in love with, and stay with
> that person til death.
> The profound love leads us to want
> intimacy with that person, and it could be after
> more than a year...
> 
> The term "Having sex" supposes that we are gonna have many
> sex partners, and is the opposite... our sex drive leads
> us to want a partner, and we want... sex
> 
> I thank GOd for that, because it is a barrier against sin, and
> when you will have enough intimacy with the one you love,
> you should not be frightened anymore.
Click to expand...

i disagree


----------



## estse

instil said:


> idonthave_SA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole concept of sex frightens me.
> 
> 
> 
> I thank God for that...
> Because sex is not intended to be sex...
> Because we should make love with the
> one we are in love with, and stay with
> that person til death.
> The profound love leads us to want
> intimacy with that person, and it could be after
> more than a year...
> 
> The term "Having sex" supposes that we are gonna have many
> sex partners, and is the opposite... our sex drive leads
> us to want a partner, and we want... sex
> 
> I thank GOd for that, because it is a barrier against sin, and
> when you will have enough intimacy with the one you love,
> you should not be frightened anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i disagree
Click to expand...

 :agree


----------



## instil

scairy said:


> But I feel like I've been freed of the uncontrollable desires created by testosterone. I hope I figure out what I've changed to achieve this before this feeling goes away.


1) for no particular reason, i thought you were female,sorry. so my whole reply to you before was for a girl, dont ask the women at the gym if the stairmaster is good for burning calories like you are one of their girlfriends. sorry about that sir

2) i dont know about this being a blessing. i mean, yea i dont have sex on the mind anymore, but its not like it comes and goes...that feeling is just gone and i would like to have it back at some point. Also, that was really the motivation to get out in public and physically take care of myself - to meet girls. Now since i dont have that desire, the need to go out after work or go to the gym has faded signifigantly, thats no good

And i think the number of virigns is so high, because there are a lot more really young people (under 20) on this board than i initially thought, so they are skewing the results.
As for the male to female virgin ratio, thats just because there are more guys than girls who post here. imagine if you had all the lurker votes in there too, these numbers would be even bigger.


----------



## Prodigal Son

Over a year ago...


----------



## instil

Mazikeen said:


> instil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idonthave_SA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole concept of sex frightens me.
> 
> 
> 
> I thank God for that...
> Because sex is not intended to be sex...
> Because we should make love with the
> one we are in love with, and stay with
> that person til death.
> The profound love leads us to want
> intimacy with that person, and it could be after
> more than a year...
> 
> The term "Having sex" supposes that we are gonna have many
> sex partners, and is the opposite... our sex drive leads
> us to want a partner, and we want... sex
> 
> I thank GOd for that, because it is a barrier against sin, and
> when you will have enough intimacy with the one you love,
> you should not be frightened anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i disagree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :agree
Click to expand...

so.........are you agreeing with me or him??

ps..why the edit,that was harmless


----------



## Noca

Having sex with only one partner in life sucks. This whole marriage thing just bores me.


----------



## Drella

Noca said:


> This whole marriage thing just bores me.


 :ditto I would never want to get married, but it's not like I really have to worry about an opportunity for that situation ever arising.


----------



## Carbon Breather

Noca said:


> Having sex with only one partner in life sucks. This whole marriage thing just bores me.


I dunno. It would make life more stable if it was someone i really liked and as i have anxiety problems i would probably not find other people to have sex with so it would be none or one.


----------



## Message

Whoa, I'm surprised at all the virgins.

It always seems like I'm the only one.

But I'm a virgin by choice... even if I had a boyfriend, he wouldn't br getting any until marriage. Besides, I'm going to be honest here when I say that sex scares the hell out of me.

Which is another reason why I'm afraid to have a boyfriend... they might dump me when they realize I actually have morals. It seems no one respects that anymore, and the ones that do never seem to appeal to me.

*sigh*


----------



## Rindy

last night.


----------



## MidnightBlu

I'm socially inept so therefore I can't find a guy. That should tell you the whole thing.


----------



## millenniumman75

Message said:


> Whoa, I'm surprised at all the virgins.
> 
> It always seems like I'm the only one.
> 
> But I'm a virgin by choice... even if I had a boyfriend, he wouldn't br getting any until marriage. Besides, I'm going to be honest here when I say that sex scares the hell out of me.
> 
> Which is another reason why I'm afraid to have a boyfriend... they might dump me when they realize I actually have morals. It seems no one respects that anymore, and the ones that do never seem to appeal to me.
> 
> *sigh*


Eh, you might be surprised.

And I do agree with IDon'tHaveSA's statement a while back :yes.


----------



## left blank

virgin.


----------



## Noca

Last night


----------



## instil

Noca said:


> Last night


details?


----------



## Lyric Suite

Message said:


> they might dump me when they realize I actually have morals.


Don't confuse a personal choise with morality. It's your prerogative to do what you think best for yourself and your responsibility to make that present to a potential significant other (and hey, who's to say, they might actually agree with your choise) but let's not mix morality with some arbitrary, draconic dogma. The shackles that ties morality to certain religious customs need to be severed in order to avoid acts of bigotry, such as comdemning people who have pre-marital sex as 'immoral'. Human life it's too complex to pass judgement without really knowing the essence of an individual.

Not trying to mean or anything, just saying... :hug


----------



## justagirl04

clenched_fist said:


> _Last night._ :cig


 :ditto :banana :banana :banana


----------



## scairy

Thunder said:


> Futures said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classified said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of surprised at the ratio of virgin guys to virgin girls...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not suprised at all, to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could just be there's more men here than women.
Click to expand...

That would be contrary to statistics that say it affects more women than men.


----------



## scairy

Amocholes said:


> Try to remember that having SA does not stop everyone from having sex. People get anxious in different situations. For some it is being in the middle of a large group or walking down the middle of a mall. For others it is the close personal interaction needed to talk to an individual.


And for others it's all of the above.


----------



## instil

scairy said:


> Thunder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Futures said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classified said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of surprised at the ratio of virgin guys to virgin girls...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not suprised at all, to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could just be there's more men here than women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be contrary to statistics that say it affects more women than men.
Click to expand...

but there are more guys from what i can tell. maybe there are more girls with SA in the world, but they just arent posting like the guys are....you see more 'male' than 'female' in the profiles


----------



## Lifetimer

Message said:


> Whoa, I'm surprised at all the virgins.
> 
> It always seems like I'm the only one.
> 
> But I'm a virgin by choice... even if I had a boyfriend, he wouldn't br getting any until marriage. Besides, I'm going to be honest here when I say that sex scares the hell out of me.
> 
> Which is another reason why I'm afraid to have a boyfriend... they might dump me when they realize I actually have morals. It seems no one respects that anymore, and the ones that do never seem to appeal to me.
> 
> *sigh*


I really respect you for having a sense of morality, It seems it really is getting harder and harder to find people with real morals. I myself try to have strong morals in that I don't curse, drink, smoke, do drugs, sleep around (though my SA by itself has taken care of that possibly happening :lol ), and I try to treat other people with kindness and respect. I don't want to be view as some sort of "choir boy" but it is just the way I think one should live his or her life - with class. The trouble is, people live so outrageously nowadays (as well as the movies and TV telling us that is the way to live) that the majority of people today see our kind of moralistic behavior as "boring". To me that is sad. I think it is be viewed as a good thing and highly reguarded.

Message, if I were 20 years younger, I would have liked to have met you. Someone with strong morals is hard to find. BTW, is the picture in your avator really you?

Lifetimer


----------



## cat burglar

I know sex seems a little scary to some of you, but sooner or later you'll finally find someone that truly loves you and makes sex feel so natural..  this person will completely take away all your fears ....and then she'll leave all her **** in your apartment, go on vacation for 3 weeks, break up with you at the end of summer and snub you when school starts back up.

it was 1-3 months ago :flush


----------



## instil

cat burglar said:


> I know sex seems a little scary to some of you, but sooner or later you'll finally find someone that truly loves you and makes sex feel so natural..  this person will completely take away all your fears ....and then she'll leave all her @#%$ in your apartment, go on vacation for 3 weeks, break up with you at the end of summer and snub you when school starts back up.
> 
> it was 1-3 months ago :flush


throw her stuff out the window


----------



## leppardess

instil said:


> cat burglar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know sex seems a little scary to some of you, but sooner or later you'll finally find someone that truly loves you and makes sex feel so natural..  this person will completely take away all your fears ....and then she'll leave all her @#%$ in your apartment, go on vacation for 3 weeks, break up with you at the end of summer and snub you when school starts back up.
> 
> it was 1-3 months ago :flush
> 
> 
> 
> throw her stuff out the window
Click to expand...

 :agree That's terrible :mum


----------



## instil

or slip in during the night, and steal her cat. guhuhuhuh......... :duck

hes the cat burglar


----------



## Message

Lifetimer said:


> I really respect you for having a sense of morality, It seems it really is getting harder and harder to find people with real morals. I myself try to have strong morals in that I don't curse, drink, smoke, do drugs, sleep around (though my SA by itself has taken care of that possibly happening :lol ), and I try to treat other people with kindness and respect. I don't want to be view as some sort of "choir boy" but it is just the way I think one should live his or her life - with class. The trouble is, people live so outrageously nowadays (as well as the movies and TV telling us that is the way to live) that the majority of people today see our kind of moralistic behavior as "boring". To me that is sad. I think it is be viewed as a good thing and highly reguarded.
> 
> Message, if I were 20 years younger, I would have liked to have met you. Someone with strong morals is hard to find. BTW, is the picture in your avator really you?
> 
> Lifetimer


Thank you for understanding. Yes, it's very hard to find people with the same view. I won't even try to date someone who doesn't have the same views... it just doesn't work. The reason for my moral standing is spiritual, and I honestly am just waiting for God to send me in the direction of someone I can relate to... I'm not really out looking. :/ And yes, I am my avatar.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky

instil said:


> or slip in during the night, and steal her cat. guhuhuhuh......... :duck
> 
> hes the cat burglar


hehe
i like your posts. opcorn


----------



## scairy

Message said:


> Whoa, I'm surprised at all the virgins.
> 
> It always seems like I'm the only one.
> 
> But I'm a virgin by choice... even if I had a boyfriend, he wouldn't br getting any until marriage. Besides, I'm going to be honest here when I say that sex scares the hell out of me.
> 
> Which is another reason why I'm afraid to have a boyfriend... they might dump me when they realize I actually have morals. It seems no one respects that anymore, and the ones that do never seem to appeal to me.
> 
> *sigh*


Yeah. Move to my area. Divorce seems more common than marriage. I'd say 5% of the population in my area would compliment me. But less than 1% of that 5% would be interested in me. Add in SA and I'm pretty sure there's no way these numbers are in my favor.

The bright side and dark side for you is you're attractive. I'm guessing guys go after you fairly frequently. Now you just have to weed through them which sure is difficult but at least you have that option.


----------



## instil

Scrub Ducky said:


> instil said:
> 
> 
> 
> or slip in during the night, and steal her cat. guhuhuhuh......... :duck
> 
> hes the cat burglar
> 
> 
> 
> hehe
> i like your posts. opcorn
Click to expand...

 :drunk heres to laughing away the pain


----------



## millenniumman75

instil said:


> Scrub Ducky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instil said:
> 
> 
> 
> or slip in during the night, and steal her cat. guhuhuhuh......... :duck
> hes the cat burglar
> 
> 
> 
> hehe
> i like your posts. opcorn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :drunk heres to laughing away the pain
Click to expand...

I'll drink to that! :lol


----------



## instil

*original reply edited due to blatant disregard for the topic* (even Jordan misses a free throw now and then,sheesh)

post related attempt:
i think it was mid-June, yes....this past June 06. And i hope to do it again one day. I remember it being more like exercise after 15-20 minutes...like just willing myself to keep going....'what a pathetic display' the 20 year old me would say if he witnessed it. I just need a few scrimages to get in game shape...itll be ok


----------



## millenniumman75

That is soooo off-topic, Instil. :roll -> :lol
I am so busy doing my job, the time flies by with my Paxil. 

Now, if I could just stop trying to get affirmation by being a workaholic, I would be fine. :fall
This, and if I noticed a girl glancing my way a time or two, that would be cool, too. :yes
I won't say anything; I'd just know somebody was interested. That's all.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky

Johnny 75- I'm sure _many_ women have been interested in you in the past. And I wouldnt be surprised if a woman is interested in you right now. You probably just come accross as unapproachable and uninterested in them which is cause of SA (at least for me its due to SA)



millenniumman75 said:


> instil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrub Ducky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instil said:
> 
> 
> 
> or slip in during the night, and steal her cat. guhuhuhuh......... :duck
> hes the cat burglar
> 
> 
> 
> hehe
> i like your posts. opcorn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :drunk heres to laughing away the pain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll drink to that! :lol
Click to expand...

:drunk


----------



## Lifetimer

Message said:


> Lifetimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really respect you for having a sense of morality, It seems it really is getting harder and harder to find people with real morals. I myself try to have strong morals in that I don't curse, drink, smoke, do drugs, sleep around (though my SA by itself has taken care of that possibly happening :lol ), and I try to treat other people with kindness and respect. I don't want to be view as some sort of "choir boy" but it is just the way I think one should live his or her life - with class. The trouble is, people live so outrageously nowadays (as well as the movies and TV telling us that is the way to live) that the majority of people today see our kind of moralistic behavior as "boring". To me that is sad. I think it is be viewed as a good thing and highly reguarded.
> 
> Message, if I were 20 years younger, I would have liked to have met you. Someone with strong morals is hard to find. BTW, is the picture in your avator really you?
> 
> Lifetimer
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for understanding. Yes, it's very hard to find people with the same view. I won't even try to date someone who doesn't have the same views... it just doesn't work. The reason for my moral standing is spiritual, and I honestly am just waiting for God to send me in the direction of someone I can relate to... I'm not really out looking. :/ And yes, I am my avatar.
Click to expand...




Message said:


> Thank you for understanding. Yes, it's very hard to find people with the same view. I won't even try to date someone who doesn't have the same views... it just doesn't work. The reason for my moral standing is spiritual, and I honestly am just waiting for God to send me in the direction of someone I can relate to... I'm not really out looking.


Stick to your beliefs. I'm confident you will someday find someone that is right for you.



Message said:


> And yes, I am my avatar.


If you don't mind me saying, you really are attractive young lady! 

If you desire a relationship then you should have no problem.

Lifetimer


----------



## sweetnshy198323

i havent had sex in god........3 months probably, and the worst thing is i have a boyfriend! he does not have the sexual appetite that i have and it frustartes the hell out of me! whenever i bring it up...know what he does? buys me something or gives me his credit card in hopes that i'll drop the subject! im thinking that hes undercover gay! :mum


----------



## BeNice

I never read this thread much. I didn't go through it all, but it seems like some people think having sex almost means you have this glorious life, like you have nothing to complain about. I had sex twice in my life. The first time was disgusting and I regret it, and to an extent can even say SA played a role in me having it. I've pretty much blocked it out of my memory as best as I can. The second time, with someone very special to me, and still one of my closest friends, was much better. It was really nice, not perfect, but I miss that feeling. The feeling of real lovemaking is what I desire most, not just getting laid. I've never had a long-term relationship. I don't know what it's like to wake up with someone everyday. More than any sexual fantasy, just being able to have someone in my bed with me in the first place is the biggest.

I hope people here really don't consider having sex as a factor in reducing the authenticity of your SA. Things are a lot more complicated than that. Your SA doesn't go away, your confidence skyrocket, when you have sex. I'm still the same perosn, and if anything, worse.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

BeNice said:


> I never read this thread much. I didn't go through it all, but it seems like some people think having sex almost means you have this glorious life, like you have nothing to complain about. I had sex twice in my life. The first time was disgusting and I regret it, and to an extent can even say SA played a role in me having it. I've pretty much blocked it out of my memory as best as I can. The second time, with someone very special to me, and still one of my closest friends, was much better. It was really nice, not perfect, but I miss that feeling. *The feeling of real lovemaking is what I desire most, not just getting laid. I've never had a long-term relationship. I don't know what it's like to wake up with someone everyday*. More than any sexual fantasy, just being able to have someone in my bed with me in the first place is the biggest.
> 
> I hope people here really don't consider having sex as a factor in reducing the authenticity of your SA. Things are a lot more complicated than that. Your SA doesn't go away, your confidence skyrocket, when you have sex. I'm still the same perosn, and if anything, worse.


That's what I desire most too. I want to connect with someone in every way. Sometimes sexual experiences can make things worse.
It has made me less confident and has effected my self-esteem to a certain extent.
Sex isn't everything that's for sure, but I admit I'm a very sexual person and I've reacted on impulse in the past which isn't the best way to go because emotions can get involved. 
I don't regret anything though, it's all a learning experience...and it wasn't all bad.


----------



## Qolselanu

The thread title begs the question to me.

But the poll options say otherwise.


----------



## SADLiath

Strangely enough, just before I came here. :lol 

But uh ... sorry. Non-believing, pre-marital-sex-having, cohabiting people have morals too.

Mine just aren't the same as yours. I prefer to express my distaste for murder and the like. Who has sex, and when? Trivial in comparison.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Thankyou.


----------



## Vincenzo

Vincenzo said:


> 6 weeks agoish. As always I'm assuming a debt of gratitude to her childhood uncle.


6 months agoish. I.e. the same one. If it weren't for me, she wouldn't have attended those AA meetings realising she'd hit her bottom, and her life would still be a mess. I am the saviour of women.


----------



## SusanStorm

It's been a while..About two years a go.....


----------



## Mehitabel

About a week ago, I think. I was... er... 'out of commission' this week.


----------



## OneSADClown

never.

but things are warming up.  recently i had my first kiss and first... errm passionate make-out session, so i'm pretty happy. :boogie besides, i don't want to have sex just to get it out of the way. i want it to be something truly memorable and special with my girl and we both feel the same way. i spent the last 10 years without it, what's a few more months?

but this: :cuddle , is absolutely _amazing_. i love it.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky

*Re: re: When's the last time you had sex?*



sweetnshy198323 said:


> i havent had sex in god........3 months probably, and the worst thing is i have a boyfriend! he does not have the sexual appetite that i have and it frustartes the hell out of me! whenever i bring it up...know what he does? buys me something or gives me his credit card in hopes that i'll drop the subject! im thinking that hes undercover gay! :mum


when i was with my first g/f, i became so annoyed with her towards the end that i just lost all interest sexually. i normally have a very prominent sex drive too. and she started teasing and saying i was gay to explain my disinterest in doing her- one of the many irritating things she did.

so my point.. maybe you're just annoying.

have you ever done the hokey pokey with him before? if not, maybe hes putting it off cause he's self conscious of a tiny wee wee or something. that could be.

but doubt its cause he's gay.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky

bn bnbn


----------



## sonya99

shouldn't stay in a relationship when the person becomes "annoying" to you

but i guess the point is just that he might be the type of guy that stays anyway, so you never know, just one possiblity


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky

*Re: re: When's the last time you had sex?*



sonya99 said:


> shouldn't stay in a relationship when the person becomes "annoying" to you


that would seem obvious, but, well ill let an old post of mine explain:


Scrub Ducky said:


> first gf was the loud, outgoing, go out and party every night type...surprisingly, it lasted 8 months...it would have been shorter, but I was too chicken to break up with her, so I waited for her to break up with me. i didnt want to hurt her because she seemed really into me, but she was just too different it could never be a serious long term thing, i couldnt connect with her. plus i didnt know how to bring it up, and if i put it off I would avoid the akward moments...


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Scrub Ducky said:


> [quote="Scrub Ducky":5da03]6 months to 1 year ago
> 
> I've had other opportunities since then, but I blew them off because I was chasing after this one girl I really liked for months who apparently wasn't on the same page as me. but i guess thats what you get when you put all your eggs in one basket.
> im sorta turned off from relationships after that situation too so itll probably be awhile before it happens again. but who knows.


well that no sex streak lasted 10 or 11 months, ending about 3 1/2 weeks ago in yet another unexpected encounter. an ex of mine messaged me one day saying her sister was in need of a roomate, so she introduced us, blah blah blah, i didnt become her roomate, but we did mate a few times in her room. oh, how life is so random.

but i think i have myself figured out finally...*i'm comfortable with myself sexually so im able to do stuff like that, but im not comfortable with myself in general so i avoid and run away from every chance at an actual relationship*.[/quote:5da03]

Most guys do. When it comes to an actual relationship, they don't want to be bothered, except those kind of guys usually don't suffer from SA, they're just A-Holes.

Oh and you banged your ex girlfriend's sister?! Haha, wow...


----------



## Amocholes

July 4th 2005 - there were fireworks!


----------



## cat burglar

I'm no longer sure if it ever really happened. :fall



Scrub Ducky said:


> i didnt become her roomate, but we did mate a few times in her room. oh, how life is so random.


:lol


----------



## sonya99

*Re: re: When's the last time you had sex?*



Scrub Ducky said:


> sonya99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> shouldn't stay in a relationship when the person becomes "annoying" to you
> 
> 
> 
> that would seem obvious, but, well ill let an old post of mine explain:
> [quote="Scrub Ducky":6fd6d]first gf was the loud, outgoing, go out and party every night type...surprisingly, it lasted 8 months...it would have been shorter, but I was too chicken to break up with her, so I waited for her to break up with me. i didnt want to hurt her because she seemed really into me, but she was just too different it could never be a serious long term thing, i couldnt connect with her. plus i didnt know how to bring it up, and if i put it off I would avoid the akward moments...
Click to expand...

[/quote:6fd6d]

that is a tough situation, ya


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky

Strange Religion said:


> Most guys do. When it comes to an actual relationship, they don't want to be bothered, except those kind of guys usually don't suffer from SA, they're just A-Holes.


Yes, alot of guys are like that. But speaking for myself, It's not that I don't want to be bothered with a relationship. About The girl I mentioned in my first post that I really liked, sex was the last thing on my mind when I was talking to her. Not that I didnt want to, but she was so much more than that...I just liked her for who she was. I also felt like I could be myself around her. She was one of the rare ones I could have had an actual relationship with.

And honestly, I'd say 70% of the girls at my university are like the guys you described. They're just out for flings, nothing serious. Goes both ways.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

I understand your situation. I don't lump you in with the jerks who are out just to get sex.

...and you're right, there are girls who do the same thing. It just bugs me with guys since those are the ones I have to deal with.


----------



## bigchris407

Man I was hoping seeing the results would make me feel better. HAHA. Been about 2 1/2 yrs.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Six/seven yrs ago..


----------



## march_hare

A few days ago. 
The relationship with the person is now totally over though, so I imagine there will be no sex for me for a very long time.


----------



## maninabox

Last Friday ... I don't see my gf much during the week =/


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I've never had sex.


----------



## Fenren

So, results so far, over 115 male virgins, figures for female virgins much lower and over 130 females [ok maybe they're not all female ] who have had sex sometime in their life.

Very surprising eh.


----------



## Implicate

I baked a cheesecake and am making bacon wrapped filet mignon's for dinner, so if I don't get laid tonight there will be hell to pay! Valentine's Day doesn't matter to me, however, it is also my anniversary. Five years today, WOO!


----------



## Angelbroken

*counts*

6 months already? Jeeze. Time flies.


----------



## Sourdog

Hmm never, FOREVER ALONE!


----------



## Cyclonic

I'm part of the never crowd


----------



## Xtina_Xposed

I'm a virgin


----------



## ACCV93

... Is this a trick question? lol never


----------



## TPower

Went bareback yesterday.


----------



## TenYears

Uhmmm...10 months ago. Wow.


----------



## jimity

Nyx said:


> Does dream sex count?


I wish I could have dream sex. We'll take that answer too long a long time in the real world.


----------



## Chappy02

I need to get laid...I am still a virgin


----------



## 9mm

I almost had a threesome the other night. All I needed were two more people.


----------



## acinorevlm

I'm a virgin.


----------



## Nekomata

A day or two ago, I suppose.


----------



## monotonous

i believe ppl who can get laid on a regular bases dont have sa, unless they paid for them


----------



## DubnRun

never


----------



## Witchcraft

*cough* yesterday *cough*


----------



## rdrr

the cretaceous period.


----------



## loneranger

rdrr said:


> the cretaceous period.


LOL!!!! That's hilarious!


----------



## rawrguy

Why does it even matter?


----------



## komorikun

Someone should make a new poll since this one has bugs.

So about 2 1/2 years ago. Too busy with school to go on online dates that probably won't turn into anything. And I'm not really attracted to the guys who send me messages. Hopefully things will be better once I graduate and move to Florida.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I haven't :?


----------

